# Cube Stereo 2011 welche Version?



## webhood (1. September 2010)

Hi to all,

vielleicht kann mir hier jamand helfen, nachdem es ja seit heute die neuen Modelle gibt habe ich eine Frage, eigentlich hatte ich mir ein Stereo "The One" wegen der Fox Talas (deutlich komfortablere Absenkung) raus gesucht.

Nun ja was soll ich sagen, in den neuen Modellen gibts die Talas nur beim "Race" Modell, bei dem mir die Farbe nicht so wirklich gefällt, aber na ja dass müsste dann halt sein.

Nun meine Fragen:

Entspricht das Race-Modell dem alten Elexir?
Muss mann die RS Revelation RTL Air 2-Step zur Absenkung auch kurbeln?

Welches Modell würdet Ihr mir empfehle, wie schon gesagt das alte "The One" hätte perfekt gepasst.

Btw. hat jemand schon ne Ahnung von den Preisen?

web


----------



## fatz (1. September 2010)

webhood schrieb:


> Entspricht das Race-Modell dem alten Elexir?


cube verbaut laut meinem dealer 2011 keine avid componenten mehr. insofern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whigger (1. September 2010)

Die 2-Step Absenkung geht so ähnlich wie die TALAS. Die Absenkung zum Kurbeln ist U-Turn. Ich finde die Versionen von den 2011er Stereos auch irgendwie seltsam. Ist zwar eine Einsteiger Version dazu gekommen, aber dafür scheint mitten drin was zu fehlen! Die Team Version wäre vielleicht was, wenn man andere Bremsen drauf macht... Die Race entspricht dann wohl der The One Version von letzem Jahr, nur halt nicht mehr mit SRAM.


----------



## webhood (1. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> cube verbaut laut meinem dealer 2011 keine avid componenten mehr. insofern...



Wer lesen kann ..., steht doch auch so auf der Website.



whigger schrieb:


> Die 2-Step Absenkung geht so ähnlich wie die TALAS. Die Absenkung zum Kurbeln ist U-Turn ...
> 
> ... Die Team Version wäre vielleicht was, wenn man andere Bremsen drauf macht... Die Race entspricht dann wohl der The One Version von letzem Jahr, nur halt nicht mehr mit SRAM.



Das mit der Absenkung habe ich auch gerade auf der Sram-Website gelesen, würde mir also auch reichen, gibts denn irgendwelche Nachteile der RS?!?

Im Moment tendiere ich zur Team Version, werde es dann allerdings erst mal mit den Bremsen probieren und ggf. nachrüsten.

Zu den Preisen hat noch niemand was gehört?

web


----------



## whigger (1. September 2010)

Naja, über das 2_Step hat man immer gehört, dass es recht fektanfällig sei. Kann ich aber mangels persönlicher Erfahrung nix dazu sagen. Zu den Preisen hört man immer nur, dass sie 2011 rund 10% teurer werden als zu 2010. Aber das hat man von 2009 auf 2010 auch gehört und passiert ist nix. Kommt mir immer so vor, als wenn sowas behauptet wird um die Lager mit den Modellen vom "Vorjahr" lerr zu räumen.


----------



## webhood (1. September 2010)

Also ich bin im Moment schwer am Grübeln, eigentlich wollte ich das Bike heute bestellen, aber ich bin mir leider total unschlüssig.

Stereo Race
+ Fox Talas
- gefällt mir optisch nicht

Stereo Team
+- RS Revelation ????
+ optisch schon viel besser auch wenns letztes Jahr viel besser aus sah.

Der Rest der Komponenten schenkt sich recht wenig.

Wenn mir nur jemand was positives zur Revelation und dem 2 - Step sagen könnte wäre ich glatt geneigt das Team zu nehmen.

Preise konnte ich noch keine reausfinden, die sind für mich aber auch sekundär.

web


----------



## whigger (1. September 2010)

Also ich habe ne Revelation von 2009 ein Jahr lang gefahren und fand die echt gut. Die neuen sollen noch besser, weil steifer, geworden sein. Meine war aber eine U-Turn und mit dem "-Step habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung. Je nach Preis würde ich auch das Team nehmen, außer der Sprung zum Race ist nicht so groß. Irgendwann Bremsen tauschen und dann passt das so


----------



## basti1985 (1. September 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Also ich habe ne Revelation von 2009 ein Jahr lang gefahren und fand die echt gut. Die neuen sollen noch besser, weil steifer, geworden sein. Meine war aber eine U-Turn und mit dem "-Step habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung. Je nach Preis würde ich auch das Team nehmen, außer der Sprung zum Race ist nicht so groß. Irgendwann Bremsen tauschen und dann passt das so


 
hab die 2010 Revelation > nach der ersten Runde war sie kaputt (u-turn, kein einzelfall )


----------



## webhood (1. September 2010)

basti1985 schrieb:


> hab die 2010 Revelation > nach der ersten Runde war sie kaputt (u-turn, kein einzelfall )



Die 2011 hat aber gar kein u-turn mehr und nur aus dem Grund ist sie auch eine Alternative, mit u-turn hätte sich die Frage gar nicht gestellt.

web


----------



## basti1985 (1. September 2010)

webhood schrieb:


> Die 2011 hat aber gar kein u-turn mehr und nur aus dem Grund ist sie auch eine Alternative, mit u-turn hätte sich die Frage gar nicht gestellt.
> 
> web


 
wollte damit auch sagen das ich von der qualität der Gabel nicht überzeugt bin, U-turn galt als ausgereift ... das step gilt schon als anfällig ...


----------



## webhood (1. September 2010)

o.k. dann habe ich es auch kapiert, somit würdest du von der Revelation abraten?!?

web


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (1. September 2010)

webhood schrieb:


> o.k. dann habe ich es auch kapiert, somit würdest du von der Revelation abraten?!?
> 
> web



Also ich nicht.

Stereo 2009 mit RS Gabel 

Ohne Defekte für meine Zwecke ausreichend. Gesamtnote Super.
Fahre sogar Bikeparks.  

Also mir gefallen die neuen nicht so..

Ist aber Geschmacksache..


----------



## webhood (1. September 2010)

So nach längerem durchstöbern des neuen Linups bin ich jetzt völlig von der Rolle.

Im Moment Tendiere ich zwischen Stereo Pro, Fritzz Team und Stereo Team.

Ich weiss, wieso jetzt Fritzz? Weil die Ausstattung passt, auch wenns nicht so recht zu meinem Fahrverhalten passt.

Hat mir vielleicht noch jemand nen Tipp????

web


----------



## FWck (2. September 2010)

Hast du dir das AMS 150 angeschaut?

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## webhood (2. September 2010)

@Fabian,

ja hab ich auch schon aber ich glaube ich nehem doch das Stereo "Race" auch wenns mir optisch irgendwie noch garnicht gefallen will!

web


----------



## FWck (2. September 2010)

Sollst ja ehh auf den Trail schauen beim Fahren, und nicht aufs Bike 

Für mich wäre ein 2010er Stereo im Abverkauf noch 'ne Alternative. Dadrüber nachgedacht?

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## webhood (2. September 2010)

Ja habe ich, aber Ersten hats bei den Händlern in der Umgebung nichts mehr in meiner Größe gegeben und Zweitens kommen da meine exzellenten Connections nicht zum Tragen.

Jetzt habe ich gerade ne Anfrage laufen ob es vielleicht doch noch ein "The One" gibt, aber ich glaube meine Chancen stehen ziemlich schlecht.

btw. der Tipp mit dem Trail ist gut, ich versuche es das nächst Mal 

web


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (2. September 2010)

Ah okay. Bei den Connections frag' ich besser nicht nach, sonst werd' ich nur neidisch, weil ich den vollen Preis bezahlen werden muss 

 Hat mir auch schon geholfen, wird man gleich viel schnell dabei 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## -ToM- (11. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin auch schwer hin und her gerissen, Stereo Team oder doch Race..
Die Fox Gabel würde mir ansich ja besser gefallen da sich aber bei beiden abisl was geändert hat schwer zu sagen ob die Fox wirklich besser ist und die Formula Bremsen bin ich noch gar nicht gefahren  

2599 fürs Team und 2999 fürs Race, was meint ihr lohnen sich die 400 Euro Aufpreis?

Kann schon jmd was zu Bremsen und oder Gabel sagen, das sind ja wohl die Hauptunterschiede.

Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## Cortina (13. September 2010)

webhood schrieb:


> Also ich bin im Moment schwer am Grübeln, eigentlich wollte ich das Bike heute bestellen, aber ich bin mir leider total unschlüssig.
> Stereo Race
> + Fox Talas
> - gefällt mir optisch nicht
> ...



-------------------------------------------------------------------
Sorry habe eben erst gesehen dass Du Alu möchtest, also vergiss es.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Bei Multicycle in Garmisch und Penzberg hab ich vor kurzem noch die 2010er Modelle Elixir 18" und 20 "gesehen (so wie meins, siehe Album) ist auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl, zudem sich am Rahmen nichts geändert hat.
Dann hast Du Sram Elixir CR, X9 und Talas 110/130/150mm

Grüße
Guido


----------



## -ToM- (20. September 2010)

Servus zusammen,

da hier auch kein Feedback mehr kommt, hab ich mir einfach mal das Stereo Race bestellt, bin mal gespannt wielange das auf sich warten läßt, angeblich Mitte/Ende Oktober.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## fatz (21. September 2010)

mit etwas glueck steht's unterm weihnachtsbaum. ich haett mich eher um ein 2010er umgeschaut.....


----------



## -ToM- (21. September 2010)

Hatte ich schon getan, in M und in einer erträglichen Ausstattung war angeblich alles vergriffen! Von Mai-August habe ich gesucht, nun ist die Saison eh rum von daher warte ich auch bis Januar , wenn es denn so sein soll. 
In heutigen Zeiten ists wohl fast egal welchen Hersteller man sich aussucht, wenn's das neue Modell sein soll braucht man eben Geduld, das wäre bei den Alternativen nicht viel anders gewesen.
Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

P.S. außerdem bekomme ich einen super Preis, insofern werd ich es wohl verschmerzen :>


----------



## webhood (22. September 2010)

sorry hatte den thread schon total vergessen, ich habe mich übrigens auch fürs race 2011 entschieden.

web


----------



## -ToM- (22. September 2010)

@ webhood

mich würde mal interessieren was du für einen Liefertermin genannt bekommen hast?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## fatz (23. September 2010)

jungs, lest euch doch mal das ganze gesabbel der letzten 5 jahre durch, wo leute auf ihr cube
warten. da werdet ihr schnell feststellen, dass "genannte" liefertermine nichtmal den strom
wert sind der noetig ist sie auf einen bildschirm zu tippen.
ich hab 06 fast 4 monate LAENGER auf mein stereo gewartet als zuerst zugesagt. mittlerweile
ist das zwar etwas bessergeworden, aber das wort termintreue ist bei cube immer noch
unbekannt.


----------

